# Red devil



## Chs0187 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok so I am looking for info on red devils is it a bloodline a breeder or just a dogs name I have looked it up and not found much but you all on this form seem to have a lot of knowledage and I would like the info


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Which Red Devil are you referring to? There is more than one. Are you referring to Gr Ch Ross' Red Devil, which appears in a lot of pedigrees? Or are you referring to Winegarner's Red Devil? Or another Red Devil? More info would help to give you more info.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

rosesandthorns said:


> Which Red Devil are you referring to? There is more than one. Are you referring to Gr Ch Ross' Red Devil, which appears in a lot of pedigrees? Or are you referring to Winegarner's Red Devil? Or another Red Devil? More info would help to give you more info.


The only bloodline that is Red Devil is the Red Devil/Corvino.
Ross' Red Devil (8xW), aka Creed's Iron Dusty was not a Gr. Ch. There were no titles in his day.
He died at, i believe, 14 years old, after a kennel accident in which he got loose and killed three of his sons, and died later. Dead Game.
For info on him go to Gamedog forum.
The quality of these dogs is seen in that whatever they were crossed to produced winners.


----------

